# Several things...



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay so I have one or 2 things to get off my chest. I'm studying through a distance learning college, and my assignment is due tomorrow, I finished and proof-read it yesterday evening and today and want to submit it, but the stupid website is down, normally it's no problem but it's been down the whole day, how am I supposed to submit it? 

Another assignment was due 2 weeks ago and I completed it 3 weeks before it's due, and because i'm new to the whole written assignment and plagiarism things, I emailed my professors and asked for help with the references and such, and I still haven't heard anything from them. I did my best with the references to avoid being accused of plagiarism and submitted it, but I still have no idea if I did it right, and I'm worried to death that it wasn't done right and I'll have plagiarism against my name.

We have this cat, as sweet and loving as it can get and very beautiful, he and my sister love each other to death, he usually goes out during the day and takes a stroll through the town (small town) and comes back at night. Last time we've seen him was 3 or 4 weeks ago, we visit the local SPCA each week, posts on facebook and poster's. According to the SPCA director, here in our town, a person sees a cat they want, catches it and shuts it in the garage, until he stops trying to escape.I don't know how much truth there is to that but it's still disturbing to think about.

On the SPCA topic, I really want to adopt from them when I have my own place, but today when we went to check if our cat was there and asked about the adoption fee. For a cat it's R950($95), and a dog is R1200($120) now in USD it's not much (I don't know) but here it's seriously a lot. Of course the animal will be fixed and chipped. But I still plan to adopt, hopefully from another SPCA or shelter if they have slightly better prices. If not, oh well. 

Also the petshop close to me annoys me so much. They sell rats and hamsters, but they don't even do some effort to keep males and females separated. We bought a hamster there last year and few weeks later we had 9 hamster babies. I really want another rat but I don't want to end up with a pregnant rat. 

Also when I tell people I have rats, one of the first things they ask is if I'm going to breed with them to make money, my goodness, for them everything is about money. And when I try to explain that I signed a contract that says I'm not permitted to breed them (got them from a breeder) they laugh at me and give me amusing looks as if I'm stupid. Even the vet asked that and did that -.-' 

I can go on and on but I think I should shut up now. Thanks for reading.


----------

